# Need advice!!!



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

Hi, need some advice. I haven't ridden before much but I love horses and my boyfriend is getting me a horse soon for my birthday. To give me some experience, my best friend has entered me in a 90cm jumping class at a competition this weekend on her horse. She has told me to just hold onto the saddle and I will be fine as he is very good. I cant wait and hope to get my first rosette but I'm a bit nervous. Can you give me some advice about how to stay on and make him jump? thanks


----------



## AmieeT (15 July 2014)

Is that a joke? (Hope I'm not being blonde!)

Ax


----------



## Elsbells (15 July 2014)

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## gina2201 (15 July 2014)

Hopefully your friend owns a rocking horse....


----------



## flirtygerty (15 July 2014)

I have a rocking horse for sale, comes with tack and lives on fresh air


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

lol, she's already entered me. He is very big and 90cm is small to him. Had some lessons and jumped a cross too. Can you just give me some tips??? what is a troll?


----------



## Mahoganybay (15 July 2014)

...


----------



## meesha (15 July 2014)

Advice.....mmmmm...... Body protector, good hat, air jacket and of course video camera - should be worth a few quid that video.


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

I'm not joking! Please help! I know how to ride a horse etc, just need advice on more serious jumping. What are your experiences of first shows? I have ridden her horse before in a field and he is very slow. Since I haven't jumped that high before, I'm scared he might refuse and I might fall off! How do I give him more confidence and get him to trust me? thanks


----------



## Fides (15 July 2014)

People usually compete at a level lower than they are riding at home. Keep riding your friend's horse and let your boyf pay for a riding holiday instead


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

Thanks but I have been talking to my friend (the one that owns the horse) and she says if I'm nervous I should do the 70's, which I think I will. It will be really good experience for me and I will be taking lots more lessons before We actually buy the new horse. would really appreciate some advice on how to get him over the jumps without refusing, I don't have the strongest legs :s


----------



## Fides (15 July 2014)

70cm is actually quite big you know...

What is the biggest you have jumped in lessons?


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

flirtygerty said:



			I have a rocking horse for sale, comes with tack and lives on fresh air
		
Click to expand...

I have a rocking horse ... and we have already found the right horse for us, I just need some more experience first


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

I'm not really very sure. medium sized cross pole but it felt massive to me! How do I tell him that it's okay and that I want him to jump it. The last time I jumped, the pony just sped into it and took off itself but my friends horse is slow and I'm worried he wont jump when I ask him to.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 July 2014)

pinkponyprincess said:



			I have a rocking horse ... and we have already found the right horse for us, I just need some more experience first 

Click to expand...

Well either the seller of the 'right horse' is going to have to be extremely patient, or you are going to have to gain experience extremely quickly....


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

why?


----------



## Moomin1 (15 July 2014)

pinkponyprincess said:



			why?
		
Click to expand...

Is the seller going to hold onto the horse whilst you gain this experience?


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

will the competition not be enough?


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

I already have a lot of experience I think.


----------



## pinkponyprincess (15 July 2014)

I'm definitely going to do this class, think I'll be able to figure it out once I've watched the others before me. I'll just throw the reins at him to get him to jump and lean forward and touch his ears when I go over the jump like we did in exercises in lessons. Thanks for all your help and advice, you've put my mind at rest and I might even have a go at the speed round. btw are trolls those plastic creatures with long coloured hair? What's that got to do with me? my hair is long but not coloured! I'm a bit confused! :s


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 July 2014)

pinkponyprincess said:



			I'm definitely going to do this class, think I'll be able to figure it out once I've watched the others before me. I'll just throw the reins at him to get him to jump and lean forward and touch his ears when I go over the jump like we did in exercises in lessons. Thanks for all your help and advice, you've put my mind at rest and I might even have a go at the speed round. btw are trolls those plastic creatures with long coloured hair? What's that got to do with me? my hair is long but not coloured! I'm a bit confused! :s
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear the school holidays have started only another 6 weeks to go


----------



## Zero00000 (15 July 2014)

Someone obviously thought the forum was a bit boring of late.....


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 July 2014)

You'd think they'd try a little harder though!


----------



## WindyStacks (16 July 2014)

Are you a man or a horsey-husband? It's just that they can ride too, after all, it's "just sitting there, the horse does all the work". You'll be fine! Plug your GPS into the USB socket next to the d-ring and you'll come home with a prize fo sho!


----------



## edgedem (16 July 2014)

pinkponyprincess said:



			I'm definitely going to do this class, think I'll be able to figure it out once I've watched the others before me. I'll just throw the reins at him to get him to jump and lean forward and touch his ears when I go over the jump like we did in exercises in lessons. Thanks for all your help and advice, you've put my mind at rest and I might even have a go at the speed round. btw are trolls those plastic creatures with long coloured hair? What's that got to do with me? my hair is long but not coloured! I'm a bit confused! :s
		
Click to expand...

:') hahaha


----------



## pinkponyprincess (16 July 2014)

Nice jokes guys... what's wrong with showing if I can ride? any more advice then? I know I can do it!


----------



## Floxie (16 July 2014)

Too obvious to be entertaining =( What's happening to this forum that even the trolls are hardly trying?


----------



## Floxie (16 July 2014)

Back in my day we had proper trolls, AND it was uphill both ways.


----------



## Floxie (16 July 2014)

... and raining.


----------



## henmother (16 July 2014)

Wt diddly!!!


----------



## Tnavas (16 July 2014)

You might get extra points if you put your arms out at shoulder height!!!

If this is a serious post, then scrap the jumping class before you injure yourself!!!!


----------



## pinkponyprincess (16 July 2014)

well ... thanks anyway  thinking of pulling out of event in case I hurt his mouth. Still on for getting a horse 100%


----------



## sophtherider (27 July 2014)

90cm really isnt a good idea for someone whose barely jumped, you dont want to ruin your confidence! 60 cm or the cross pole class would be loads better for you by the sounds of it, jumping a course under the pressure of competition really isnt as easy as it sounds...good luck in whatever you decide to do, wait a while and spend the money on really good training and maybe a share horse to gain experience, THEN buy a horse.


----------

